# operating a pontoon



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

boehr said:


> But we are talking about a pantoon and/or vessel. You are correct about no restriction because a marine safety certificate is a restriction and the only restriction for a 12 year old and regular boat or pantoon. That is why I didn't say PWC. Also you can operate a boat while drinking, you just can't be intoxicated.


Yes I understand we are talking about a pontoon, thats why i put it in there about being 16, and having no restrictions as far as operating a canoe, jon boat, pontoon, ski boat. younger people certain motor size restrictions. i just threw the PWC thing in there just as some extra info incase anyone didnt know that it is diff from pontoon/vessel operations. . I wouldnt take the chance operating a boat while drinking even if i wasnt intoxicated! although a lot of people do!


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

Just got an answer from the MiDNR.

Question: If a Michigan resident has his drivers license suspended, can he still operate a boat (boat, pwc, pontoon boat) ?

Answer: Yes, an individual whos license to drive a car has been suspended or revoked may operate a watercraft.
This same individual could not operate an ORV/ATV or snowmobile.

Rich


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

lol i know that boehr...you got me thinking now though and im going to see if i can get the transcript from that one,,,some interesting things came out of that judges mouth that day lol..if i can ill take some quotes out and let you guys have a good laugh


----------



## Jimmer (Aug 26, 2004)

FishTales said:


> Just got an answer from the MiDNR.
> 
> Question: If a Michigan resident has his drivers license suspended, can he still operate a boat (boat, pwc, pontoon boat) ?
> 
> ...


That's what I had thought, but I wasn't sure if there was a distinction made between watercraft and ORV. I knew it was in the ORV/snowmobile pamphlet, having sold a few of those licences.


----------

